

Excel spreadsheets turned into video game - mmed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21938171

======
ruxkor
This is very interesting as it reminds me of my youth (and probably also the
experiences of other people): After the obligatory QBASIC dabbling, my first
experiences as a child with GUI design and programming was through macros and
the VBA Editor of MS Office, which, at the time, had a good offline help
system. Albeit not having any formal knowledge, creating some simple (mostly
text-based and excel-cell-based) RPGs was possible thanks to that.

------
drucken
Shame he has not made the code openly available.

Also, I wonder what dependencies are required so that it does not work on
Excel 2003?

